# Beef Continues Upward Trend



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Beef just keeps on marching up.....now...if we just had some to sell.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/beef-exports-continue-upward-trend_NAA_News_Release/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Even with the current record prices, beef is still very affordable in the U.S. compared to what other countries pay for domestic beef.

The drop in beef exports to Korea confirmed something reported earlier, that Australia had moved into that market. Brazil has also gained a foothold in the European market. That does not seem to be an issue as other countries are willing to pick up the slack.

When our dollar declines, exports seem to increase. The only place our dollar has much buying power is with in our own borders.


----------



## umpire52 (Oct 26, 2011)

I've got some 450-500 pound calves not weaned yet. Trying to decide to sell or keep till spring.

Always a gamble. Leaning to hold on but don't want to get greedy either

Jeff


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Neighbor sold two black calves, weighed [email protected]


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Sell the calves and the feed you would otherwise feed them. I bet you net more for less work. $0.02


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

umpire52 said:


> I've got some 450-500 pound calves not weaned yet. Trying to decide to sell or keep till spring.
> 
> Always a gamble. Leaning to hold on but don't want to get greedy either
> 
> Jeff


I am weaning some now. From past experience, the price normally goes up the second week in December. This is not a normal year and prices should be high no matter when you sell them. Futures usually dip a little around "turkey day".

An order buyer friend told me that if I cut, weaned (45 days) and vaccinated, that he would pay $25 per hundred more than fresh off the momma. He buys for several different outfits and said each has told him to bid what it took to get low risk stockers.

I sold some earlier this year, some at the sale fresh off the momma, some to a neighbor. I was well pleased with what they brought. I have the time to wean and give the shots. If it will pay then I am for it.


----------

